# Here's my does' boyfriend!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought I'd show a pic of the buck I'm using for stud for my 2 older does...
This is Conerstone Farm M Muppim (or as I call him.. The muppin Man)
Sire: CornerStone Farm STS Mark*S
Dam: Gay-Mor's RA Midge 4*D AR1616

Of course he's not at his most photogenic at this time of year.. but he did smile nicely for the camera!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a handsome guy! You should get some beautiful babies!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Very flashy! Love  those colors!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwww, cute. Thanks for sharing, we are all proud of our boys, even when they are smelly.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oooh, his dam is 4 star!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

"Oooh, his dam is 4 star!"
Yea, I dont even know what that means... but 4 of them have got to be good!?! 
Thanks everyone... He got the job done (I hope)


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! He looks nice!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

sweet!! he's handsome! :thumb:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very nice! how exciting!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Flashy guy! :drool: I'm sure you will have some super colorful kiddos! :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The 4*D means the doe passed her milk test requirements and is a 4th generation to do so. Her dam must be a 3*D and granddam a 2*D.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice boy there! Can't wait to see what the does give you!


----------

